# Low tear I can't get rid of?



## jsbhunter (Jan 27, 2008)

I recently have been trying to get a friends Hoyt vector 35 LD to paper tune and just can't get rid of the low tear, he shoots easton axis arrows we have tried 340 and 300 spine arrows. He has a QAD rest, we have already raised his nocking point way to high in my opinion but still a 1 inch low tear. We checked for cleance issues none can be found. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

check cam timing


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Does he have a tube style peep aligner? If so, disconnect it and see what happens?


----------



## osoutfitters (Nov 6, 2009)

Check the limb shocks. We had one the others day where one was hitting limb before other. So bent it to hit the same and got rid of tear.


----------



## carleysdad (Jun 22, 2004)

Check for nock pinch as well. If you haven't tried this tie a nock set in above the nock then reinstall the d-loop. That can help get rid of a low tear.


----------



## SNATCH26 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have got the same problem with my 2012 element. Hoyt replaced the limbs due to a splinter, new vapor trail strings, cams are in time and still have a low tear. I have moved nock way up and I still have a low tear. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Btank (Aug 25, 2010)

I went through the same thing on my Apex, changed limbs around did everything under the moon. Simple but stupid was getting knock pinch.. Problem solved.. knock Should float slightly between D-loop..


----------



## rjwillow (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd first check for nock pinch. But if that fails, I'd move the nocking points and D loop back to square, Tie in a nock set with 5 knots on top and 7 or 9 knots on the bottom. This lines up your release with the arrow a little better
Then... I would check your dropaway timing. If the rest falls too quick it can give you a false low nock reading.
If you want to check before moving the nockset and dloop, just pull the dropaway cord tighter and you may see a wicked high tear.
Either way, there is no good reason to have your nockset/dloop higher than square with a QAD.
Good luck
rich


----------

